# What is the best string silencer...



## wiredup (Mar 4, 2010)

im about to put some string silencers on my bow... im want ing to know what i should put on it...

Let me know...


Thanks...


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

A good heavy arrow is as good as anything I know of.I like the string stops but the rubber cat wiskers seem to work well.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

meatmissile said:


> A good heavy arrow is as good as anything I know of.I like the string stops but the rubber cat wiskers seem to work well.


Agreed, Also having your bow in tune helps tremendously.


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

A good string stopper will work wonders....CoolHandLuke makes a nice one for small change....If not your cup of tea-cat whiskers....


----------



## teflonhunter (Sep 22, 2006)

I really have tried everything out there and whisker balls work the best IMHO.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Funny you should ask...
Just had my bow at the shop this morning...

I had a new set of stings put on and they did not put anything on the string..
I had a little buzz in my sight mount..
Asked the guy at the shop

Cat whiskers...more moving fingers to absorb energy
they don't wear out and break like the others do

Tied them on..they took the buzz right out
$5.9f for a set.

But as others have said
a string stop works wonders
a stab can help
and a heavier arrow will all take up energy that would go into sound and vibtation.


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

*String Buzz*

I like Limbsaver Cable Leeches on my flight string with a string stopper, I prefer a BowJax Knucklesaver to be used as the stopper as they are soft and quiet.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

i don't think you can beat cat whiskers.


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

1canvas said:


> i don't think you can beat cat whiskers.


X2 :cocktail:


----------



## grandteton (Jan 14, 2010)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1182544


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

whiskers,


----------



## Valhalla 1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Cat Whiskers are the best for me. They have three main attributes:

Cheap
Easy
Works

What more do you need?


----------



## PLINKING.40 (Mar 4, 2010)

Would Cat Whiskers take the "THUUNG" noise out of my string..?


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I replaced my Fuse string suppressor with a Paradigm CTA on my Maxxis 31 and it is really quiet now. It was quiet before, but it is even more quiet now.


----------



## joehunter8301 (Jul 16, 2009)

also dont forget about if you use fuzzy type silencers or anything that is absorbant than you have issues in the rain with them being super heavy filled with water and slowing your arrow down thus resulting in arrows falling short at longer distances. i use cat whiskers and only keep a few on the string. its enough to take out the little vibration. those ones that come stock with hoyt bows are prett good also. just stay away from any kind of fuzzy stuff and dont over load them they will slow your arrow down


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

Put a set of string leeches on. Then cut the wings off of them, they are going to break anyway. This leaves only the rubber body in the string. Now tie you a set of cat whiskers around the middle of the leech body. This will keep the whiskers from sliding. This will also help in prolonging the life of the whiskers. This will not slow your bow down. This is the way I roll, and will never go back to anything else. At the tournament last week. I had the quietest bow there, several people commented on it. It works!


----------



## grandteton (Jan 14, 2010)

How does adding weight to the string not slow the bow down?


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

Bowjax


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Catwhiskers are my pick.


----------



## ILBowhunter22 (Sep 10, 2009)

How many guys use both whiskers and a string stop?


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

grandteton said:


> How does adding weight to the string not slow the bow down?


Mount them high against the servings.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

ILBowhunter22 said:


> How many guys use both whiskers and a string stop?


I use string Bats and a stop.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

I use both. I mount the catwhiskers close to the end of the string by the cams about where you will find most speed nocks located.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

ILBowhunter22 said:


> How many guys use both whiskers and a string stop?


I do


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

Shooting an arrow shaft that's atleast 10 to 11 gpi. No joke


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

Paradigm sting stop and a string leech below it is all I use. Bare cables and no silencer above the nock point.


----------



## grandteton (Jan 14, 2010)

redruff said:


> I do


Both X2


----------



## CRAZYRICK1 (Dec 26, 2009)

preacherjack said:


> Put a set of string leeches on. Then cut the wings off of them, they are going to break anyway. This leaves only the rubber body in the string. Now tie you a set of cat whiskers around the middle of the leech body. This will keep the whiskers from sliding. This will also help in prolonging the life of the whiskers. This will not slow your bow down. This is the way I roll, and will never go back to anything else. At the tournament last week. I had the quietest bow there, several people commented on it. It works!


 :thumbs_up Thats a great idea:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

CRAZYRICK1 said:


> :thumbs_up Thats a great idea:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


sounds like a good idea but not needed, just use the whiskers,


----------



## DrumdudeLarry (Mar 22, 2008)

*Cat Whiskers*

Whiskers are the best. My Katera kept shredding the alphashocks and leaches. Haven't had any problems with the whiskers and they are super quiet.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

Cat whiskers are the best and leeches next. I have always shot a 350-360 grain arrow and have whisper quiet bows. I do not use anything on the string now and have not for awhile. It does not make as much difference as you think. THe shooter hears alot more noise than someone standing only 10 yards from you. I have killed many deer with fast bows and no string silencers and the deer did not seem to react much to the shots.

If i was going to put silencers on my bow it would be string leeches or cat whiskers.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

cat whiskers. I also put leeches on the cables.


----------



## missionman44 (Jul 3, 2008)

PLINKING.40 said:


> Would Cat Whiskers take the "THUUNG" noise out of my string..?


Yep


----------



## speedway440 (Feb 8, 2010)

I use both an aftermarket (Hi-Tek archery) string stop and a set of bowjax super slipjax on my string (16 gns each) and the bow is whisper quiet. I get comments all the time on just how quiet it is. My brother in law shoots a carbon Matrix and a buddy has a Z7 and it is quieter than both by good margin. Stock, the Z7 was definately a quieter rig admittedly. 

I lost only 3 fps by adding 16 grains to the string as the stock new style Fuse string shox are 16 grains also and it had 1 on the bottom of the string stock. I got 292 fps with my 416 gn hunting arrow stock, 289fps now. The trick is to use the rubber or whiskers on the ends and the stopper for the middle. Weight on the ends of the string dont slow the arrow as much as weight in the middle and the stopper will still do the job in the center alone.


----------



## Shedstomper (Oct 10, 2007)

Cat whiskers. Cheap, work great, and can get them in any color under the sun. Ordered my material from a fishing lure catalog and it worked great.


----------



## Silverbowarcher (Jan 3, 2010)

Yet another vote for cat whiskers. Cheapest, most durable, and quietest imo.


----------



## ryan h (Feb 1, 2008)

one of the oldest and still the best they hold up way longer and are quieter than any other out there good ol cat whiskers


----------



## rkt (Jan 24, 2010)

its new and its called X-Factor,goes just above the bottom cam (or single cam)works like an accelerator and really quiets the string,Hi-Tek also makes something called Void string silencers they work well also.heres a good rule of thumb.......25 grains = 8fps.....arrows,strings whatever adding slows,decreasing accelerates


----------



## jerid (Jan 10, 2013)

New vapor trail string with string bats equals peep rotation, tied in the bats equals peep rotation, exit the bats , AH HA no rotation, anything in your string that will compress and absorb energy spins the string when it's loaded up. ran the string with 3 speed nocks low on cam serving and the stop. I guess I'm not willing to reach up with my mouth and twist my peep back for 4/5 decibles


----------



## BJ3 (Apr 15, 2011)

I've always been a cat whisker fan myself, but might try to the leeches this year. Do you guys tie the leeches on or just split the string and install them without tieing, or both.


----------



## coiloil37 (May 27, 2010)

Cat whiskers.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

meatmissile said:


> A good heavy arrow is as good as anything I know of.I like the string stops but the rubber cat wiskers seem to work well.


only had to read the 2nd post meatmissile got it right off the bat!


----------



## Regohio (Jan 13, 2006)

bOW rATTLER String Stop works for me!


----------



## jerid (Jan 10, 2013)

BJ3 I tried both tied and untied did not matter either way the string squeezes them and then the peep twists right. I got it tuned by sliding them up and down the string untill the peep was left of center and at full draw was back in center. less twist when they are at the servings near the cam and idler wheel. but that just pissed me off. I did not notice any real improvement sound wise, and with the inside temp 70f and out side temp 30F I noticed them compressing less out side than inside. The peep rotated less when cold. I am a pretty good shot with a bow, but a consistently good shoot depends on a consistent set up. I gave up try to tune them I think I pressed the bow 80 times at least. You know something is amiss when you side them in the string and then have to flip your peep over 180: whiskers do not do that,


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

redruff said:


> Funny you should ask...
> Just had my bow at the shop this morning...
> 
> I had a new set of stings put on and they did not put anything on the string..
> ...


Exactly.....the parallel limbs help a TON as well........then ADD the Cat whiskers to all of that and you take quiet to another level. My user name isn't because I'm some death rocker......lol.....it's because I absolutely LOVE a quiet bow and have spent a LOT of time playing around with making it just that. 

In the end I do everything you can do to make a bow quiet and even take it past what you really need but .....what you end up with is a bow that makes people say.......”wow” every time. 

And while that’s cool….the real benefits are I get follow up shot’s if needed, deer don’t tend to run as far after the shot (assuming you don’t hit any big bones), and deer don’t drop at all so I aim exactly where I want to hit. And last, it just feels good…..the launch and the lack of vibration it’s the best part……makes me feel like I’m still shooting a bow.


----------



## newbie2014 (Jul 18, 2014)

preacherjack said:


> Put a set of string leeches on. Then cut the wings off of them, they are going to break anyway. This leaves only the rubber body in the string. Now tie you a set of cat whiskers around the middle of the leech body. This will keep the whiskers from sliding. This will also help in prolonging the life of the whiskers. This will not slow your bow down. This is the way I roll, and will never go back to anything else. At the tournament last week. I had the quietest bow there, several people commented on it. It works!


I would get to differ on your statement of not slowing the now down. I have tested this with all kinds of silencers for leeches to wiskers to jaxs. They all slow the now down. You add weight to the string and it move a bit slower and vibrates less

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

